# Allergy flare up



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that lower eyelid (on the right....but his left) normally a bit droopy anyway? If so, that's causing the problem. You might want to consider taking him to a Vet Opthamologist or ask your Vet about ectropion.

If the eyelid normally droops a bit, it allows fine pieces of sand/dirt, etc in...irritating the eye.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I dunno. Sometimes they look droopy and sometimes they don't. Here's some pics:

Droopy:



















Not Droopy:



















They're definitely much, much droopier when he has a flare up, like today. They also get red, irritated and sometimes goopy. And he rubs his face against things and with his paws.

(ps. ignore the blood in the 3rd photo. his best dog buddy had a wart thing that bled when they played. eventually it fell off and went away on it's own.)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a cutie, I hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Newf that gets like that too. And her eyes are tight...not droopy at all. It IS allergies, because she gets glop in the corners too (white, not yellow). 

You can give Benedryl....but I just tend to keep her inside more when I notice in the morning that her eyes have glop after being out for just a few minutes. I also take a washcloth, wet it down, and wipe her face and head off when she comes indoors. The allergens can stick to the fur and I think wiping down helps to remove some.

I'm not sure of the Benedryl dosage...but you can ask your Vet. They'll tell you how much and how often. 

Sometimes Molly is good one day and bad the next, so it truly depends on what's blowing around out there on any given day.

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I have a Newf that gets like that too. And her eyes are tight...not droopy at all. It IS allergies, because she gets glop in the corners too (white, not yellow).
> 
> You can give Benedryl....but I just tend to keep her inside more when I notice in the morning that her eyes have glop after being out for just a few minutes. I also take a washcloth, wet it down, and wipe her face and head off when she comes indoors. The allergens can stick to the fur and I think wiping down helps to remove some.
> 
> ...




Great answer. You might make it to Batwoman status one day


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

More like Catwoman Hooch.........meow!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> More like Catwoman Hooch.........meow!


Wasn;t she a villian though?????? Oh yeah right catwoman. ROFL


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> I have a Newf that gets like that too. And her eyes are tight...not droopy at all. It IS allergies, because she gets glop in the corners too (white, not yellow).
> 
> You can give Benedryl....but I just tend to keep her inside more when I notice in the morning that her eyes have glop after being out for just a few minutes. I also take a washcloth, wet it down, and wipe her face and head off when she comes indoors. The allergens can stick to the fur and I think wiping down helps to remove some.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! We talked to the vet awhile back and she told us the names of a few different antihistamines that we could try. This week we're trying Claritin. His eyes seem much better today than they did yesterday, even after playing with 4 dogs at the park this evening. 

I hate giving him so many medications, though. My neighbor suggested using plain black tea as an eye wash. Have you ever heard of that? 

Well, any ways, I like your suggestion of wiping off his face with a damp towel. I think that might help him recover from a flare up quicker.

Thanks so much for the replies and suggestions!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

The only thing I put in their eyes is water, unless directed by a Vet. I've used antihistamine eye drops myself, but not on the dog.

Glad he was better today.


----------



## avgeekjlb (Jul 29, 2008)

*Allergies...*

Ike has really bad allergies too. We have him on prescription food and treats, he takes supplements, has spray and salve type topical antibiotics as well as ear drops. His eyes do water and run but, I've never noticed them being droopy. We are trying everything we can to avoid putting him on steroids which the vet has told us is a possibility if nothing else works. We've heard that steroids will destroy their liver and bones. Keeping him inside and bathing him with hypoallergenic/organic shampoo does seem to help as well. Ike has the most problems with his feet. He chews and chews... I wish I could find something simple to help remedy this... Is there such a thing as Non Drowsy Benedryl? Ike will be mush if we put him on regular benedryl...


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb's allergies seem more like dust/pollen allergies than Ike's. He doesn't have skin or feet problems - just eyes, congestion, and a drippy nose. 

For Ike, you could try Claritin. It's supposed to be non-drowsy and our vet recommended that we try it with Caleb.


----------

